# How to tell Baby Colombian Black & White Tegus from Baby Argentine Black and White Te



## BURR NIX (Sep 6, 2012)

:exclamation::exclamation:How do you tell a Baby Colombian Black & White Tegus from Baby Argentine Black and White Tegus. I would like to know


----------



## gmate (Sep 8, 2012)

*tegu*

I believe that the Argentine B/W tegus have two (2) loreal scales between the eye and nostril, whereas the Colombian have only one. The coloration lines are more distinct on an Argentine as well. Argentine are less aggressive and grow to be bigger as well.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2012)

*How to tell Baby Colombian Black & White Tegus from Baby Argentine*

_The loreal scales vary, some have one scale one one side and two on the other. 
Quickest way to tell a colombian from anything else is the spots on their head. Colombians usually have black spots inside the scales on top of their head and around the mouth. Where other tegus head scales are just one color, white, brown, red or what ever. Their scales are sometimes outlined black (or base color) but none or very little color inside of it.

Google tegus and look at the pics, by that description you should be able to pick the colombians / goldens from the other tegus. _


----------

